# Was genau sind PowerTags?



## BastiMG

Hallo SPS-Gemeinde,

was genau sind PowerTags? 
Wofür sind diese?

Ich hab ein TP377, hab es soweit fertig programiert und mein Flex schreibt mir das ich 69 Stück verwendet hab. 

Kann es Probleme geben wenn ich mein Projekt auf mein Panel übertrage?

Wo kann ich sehen wieviel PowerTags ich zu verfügung habe?


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Hallo Basti,
Power Tags sind die Anzahl der Variablen die zur Komunikation zwischen
Steuerung und HMI verwendet werden. Bei den OP bzw. MP sind die immer
mit dabei. Bei einen Runtime System auf eine PC mußt du die extra kaufen
und kannst das ganze so skalieren.
Bei deinen MP377 sind es 4096, das sind schon einige, ich glaube nicht das
du die voll bekommst.

gruß helmut


----------



## Ralle

Powertags sind Variablen, die mit der SPS, also nach "Außen" verknüpft sind. Das ist eine Licensestrategie, die von vielen Visu-Herstellern genutzt wird. Man verkauft eine License mit X Powertags. Braucht der Nutzer mehr, muß er mehr Geld ausgeben. Bei den OP/TP/MP von Siemens ist die License automatisch dabei, meines Wissens nur technisch begrenzt. Für Runtimes auf dem PC erwirbt man eine Runtime-License, die hat dann 128, 246... Powertags. Das steht auf der License und wird auch angezeigt


----------



## BastiMG

Ok, alles klar.

Denke auch nicht das ich mit meinem Panel da dran kommen werde, aber bei Siemens weiss man ja nie. ;-)


----------



## MSB

Power-Tag ist eine externe Variable, also eine Zeile in der Variablentabelle, welche auf die Steuerung verweist.
Sagt aber nichts über die Größe der Variable aus.
Ein BOOL ist genau so ein Powertag wie ein ARRAY mit 1000 Werten.

Also bei 69 Tags sollte sich ein doch relativ Leistungsstarkes Gerät langweilen.

In den jeweiligen Technischen Daten, hier z.B. für das MP370:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/12950002&td=1
im Abschnitt "Anzahl Prozessbilder".

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Perfektionist

ja - ich finde die Frage sehr berechtigt! Was ist ein Powertag? weder die deutsche noch die englische Wikipedia kennen dieses Wort.

Handelt es sich um ein Fantasiewort, das erfunden wurde, um irgend was banales an unwissende Einkäufer zu verhökern?

was es gibt:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tag_(Informatik)


----------



## Ralle

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ja - ich finde die Frage sehr berechtigt! Was ist ein Powertag? weder die deutsche noch die englische Wikipedia kennen dieses Wort.
> 
> Handelt es sich um ein Fantasiewort, das erfunden wurde, um irgend was banales an unwissende Einkäufer zu verhökern?
> 
> was es gibt:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tag_(Informatik)



Dann kannst du doch gleich einen neuen Beitrag für Wikipedia erstellen. Aber da du ein Perfektionist bist, wird das vielleicht eine endlose Geschichte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ja - ich finde die Frage sehr berechtigt! Was ist ein Powertag? weder die deutsche noch die englische Wikipedia kennen dieses Wort.
> 
> Handelt es sich um ein Fantasiewort, das erfunden wurde, um irgend was banales an unwissende Einkäufer zu verhökern?
> 
> was es gibt:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tag_(Informatik)


 


Über was du dir so alles gedanken machst 



> In der Datenverarbeitung und Informatik steht das englische Wort *Tag* [tæg] _(Etikett_, _Anhänger_, _Aufkleber_, _Marke_, _Auszeichner)_ für die Auszeichnung eines Datenbestandes mit zusätzlichen Informationen. Die darin enthaltenen Informationen dienen je nach Verwendungsgebiet sehr unterschiedlichen Zwecken.


 


Also ich sehe das als Kunstwort, wenn Power als Kraft, Macht oder Energie
nimmt und das zusammen setzt komme ich zu keinen Ergebnis.



> Energie-Etikett
> Macht-Anhänger
> Kraft-Aufkleber
> Kraft-Marke
> Energie-Auszeichner


 
Mir kommt da nur bezug auf Siemens eins in den sinn "Mächtiger Preis", 
das könnte schon eher passen, das es ein hinweis darauf sein soll, vor
der Bestellung mit der Bank sprechen ob mann das überhaubt zahlen 
kann, was da so bestellt wird.


----------



## Perfektionist

Ralle schrieb:


> Dann kannst du doch gleich einen neuen Beitrag für Wikipedia erstellen. Aber da du ein Perfektionist bist, wird das vielleicht eine endlose Geschichte.


warum denn ich? Dafür gibt es bestimmt kompetentere Leute in der Siemens-Marketing Abteilung oder bei den Verkaufsingenieuren oder sonstig nutzlosem PR-Gesocks bei Siemens.

Sorry - ich mag diese leere Worthülse nicht mit Bedeutung füllen zu wollen ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern

Man kann es auch *Prozessvariablen *nennen. Aber das ist ja nicht international genug *würg


----------



## Perfektionist

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Über was du dir so alles gedanken machst


manchmal frag ich mich, ob ich nicht von der Kritiker- und Aufklärerseite (sorry, das hat was trolliges) auf die Täterseite wechseln sollte, um die zu verarschen, die verarscht werden wollen, um sich danach auch noch gut zu fühlen.

Beispiel gefällig, um zu veranschaulichen, was ich meine?

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass in diesem Forum einige zu finden sind, die schonmal in ihrem Leben eine Reiserücktrittskostenversicherung abgeschlossen haben ...

In meiner Schule hab ich mal gelernt: eine Versicherung kann man abschliessen, um Folgen von Risiken, die man selbst nicht abdecken kann, abzuwehren. Und für Leichtsinn, da kommt einem die Versicherung dann dennoch mit Regress.

So, der Urlaub ist aber wirklich wichtig! und könnte ja sein, dass man genau zum Abflugtermin krank wird. Untragbares Risiko! Zerstört mein gesamtes Leben! Also ist nichts wichtiger, als diese 4000EUR zu retten, falls es wirklich passieren sollte ...

Ich will sogar die Privathaftpflicht in Frage stellen: eine Versicherung, die als wichtigste neben der Unfallversicherung gilt. Kosten: billig, rund 50EUR im Jahr. Gattin und Kinder mitversichert. Werbeargument: hat sich schon bezahlt gemacht, wenn der Nachwuchs Nachbars Fenster mit dem Fußball zerschossen hat.

Die Wirklichkeit: einiges steckt mein Versicherungsagent und mein Versicherer ein. Viele Schadensfälle könnte ich aus eigener Kraft regulieren. Die wirklich existenzbedrohenden Fälle sind äusserst selten - und wenn der Geschädigte richtig Pech hat, bekommt der von meiner Versicherung weniger als das, was ich ihm persönlich schuldig geworden wäre und trotzdem zu leisten in der Lage wäre.

Will ich Gewinn aus Versicherung ziehen, dann ist es besser, Aktien zu kaufen oder selbst eine Versicherung zu gründen. Aber doch nicht, eine Versicherung abzuschliessen, die ganz alltägliche Risiken versichert.

Tschuldigung - aber soviel hab ich auf der hohen Kante, dass, wenn ich heute meinen Neuwagen schrotte, mich vor allem darüber ärgere, dass ich erst mal einen neuen Neuwagen bestellen muss. Vollkasko? das Risiko trage ich selbst. OK - vielleicht würde ich meinen Sohn mit dem Auto nicht fahren lassen, sondern ihm einen Altwagen zur Verfügung stellen. Aber da mein Nachwuchs weiblich ist, ist es mir lieb und recht, wenn sie weiss, dass mit dem Neuwagen sorgsam umzugehen ist. Mir lieb und recht, dass sie nicht in irgendeinem Seelenverkäufer drinsitzt (tschuldigung - meinen Enkel werd ich, wenns soweit ist, in ein Wegwerfauto setzen! Nach dem Motto http://www.darwinpreis.de/ ) Aber meine Tochter kann keine Versicherung ersetzen. Wenn Auto und Tochter reif für den Friedhof sind - dann kann ich nicht nur auf Tochter, sondern auch auf Auto verzichten (obwohl ich es mir leisten kann, wieder eins zukaufen). Na, ich bete: es wird nie geschehen ...

Hmmm, jetzt hab ich mich ziemlich breit darüber ausgelassen, für wie zynisch ich Versicherungen halte. Und umgekehrt habe ich wohl einiges meines eigenen Zynismus offenbart ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern

Perfektionist schrieb:


> manchmal frag ich mich, ob ich nicht von der Kritiker- und Aufklärerseite (sorry, das hat was trolliges) auf die Täterseite wechseln sollte, um die zu verarschen, die verarscht werden wollen, um sich danach auch noch gut zu fühlen.
> 
> Beispiel gefällig, um zu veranschaulichen, was ich meine?
> 
> Auf die Gefahr hin, dass in diesem Forum einige zu finden sind, die schonmal in ihrem Leben eine Reiserücktrittskostenversicherung abgeschlossen haben ...
> 
> In meiner Schule hab ich mal gelernt: eine Versicherung kann man abschliessen, um Folgen von Risiken, die man selbst nicht abdecken kann, abzuwehren. Und für Leichtsinn, da kommt einem die Versicherung dann dennoch mit Regress.
> 
> So, der Urlaub ist aber wirklich wichtig! und könnte ja sein, dass man genau zum Abflugtermin krank wird. Untragbares Risiko! Zerstört mein gesamtes Leben! Also ist nichts wichtiger, als diese 4000EUR zu retten, falls es wirklich passieren sollte ...
> 
> Ich will sogar die Privathaftpflicht in Frage stellen: eine Versicherung, die als wichtigste neben der Unfallversicherung gilt. Kosten: billig, rund 50EUR im Jahr. Gattin und Kinder mitversichert. Werbeargument: hat sich schon bezahlt gemacht, wenn der Nachwuchs Nachbars Fenster mit dem Fußball zerschossen hat.
> 
> Die Wirklichkeit: einiges steckt mein Versicherungsagent und mein Versicherer ein. Viele Schadensfälle könnte ich aus eigener Kraft regulieren. Die wirklich existenzbedrohenden Fälle sind äusserst selten - und wenn der Geschädigte richtig Pech hat, bekommt der von meiner Versicherung weniger als das, was ich ihm persönlich schuldig geworden wäre und trotzdem zu leisten in der Lage wäre.
> 
> Will ich Gewinn aus Versicherung ziehen, dann ist es besser, Aktien zu kaufen oder selbst eine Versicherung zu gründen. Aber doch nicht, eine Versicherung abzuschliessen, die ganz alltägliche Risiken versichert.
> 
> Tschuldigung - aber soviel hab ich auf der hohen Kante, dass, wenn ich heute meinen Neuwagen schrotte, mich vor allem darüber ärgere, dass ich erst mal einen neuen Neuwagen bestellen muss. Vollkasko? das Risiko trage ich selbst. OK - vielleicht würde ich meinen Sohn mit dem Auto nicht fahren lassen, sondern ihm einen Altwagen zur Verfügung stellen. Aber da mein Nachwuchs weiblich ist, ist es mir lieb und recht, wenn sie weiss, dass mit dem Neuwagen sorgsam umzugehen ist. Mir lieb und recht, dass sie nicht in irgendeinem Seelenverkäufer drinsitzt (tschuldigung - meinen Enkel werd ich, wenns soweit ist, in ein Wegwerfauto setzen! Nach dem Motto http://www.darwinpreis.de/ ) Aber meine Tochter kann keine Versicherung ersetzen. Wenn Auto und Tochter reif für den Friedhof sind - dann kann ich nicht nur auf Tochter, sondern auch auf Auto verzichten (obwohl ich es mir leisten kann, wieder eins zukaufen). Na, ich bete: es wird nie geschehen ...
> 
> Hmmm, jetzt hab ich mich ziemlich breit darüber ausgelassen, für wie zynisch ich Versicherungen halte. Und umgekehrt habe ich wohl einiges meines eigenen Zynismus offenbart ...




hm..... das sind ja seltsame Ansichten!!  Natürlich kann man 90% der Privathaftpflichtschäder privat ausgleichen... aber was denn wenn mal wirklich was böses passiert... Privatinsolvenz anmelden ? Kann ja wohl nicht sein. Über Reiserücktritt denk ich ähnlich obwohl mich der Nichtabschluss schon mal 2k€ gekostet hat. Aber das ist wirklich nicht existenzbedrohend. 

Und warum soll ich ein 40.000€ Neuwagen nicht absichern falls ich es selbst zu klump fahre ? ich hab keine 40000€ für ein Ersatzauto auf der hohen Kante.


Man braucht bestimmt nicht jede Versicherung da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu... aber auf einige würde ich nicht verzichten wollen.


----------



## Question_mark

*Vom PT zur VK*

Hallo,

also eine Versicherung ist nun dazu da, um ein finanzielles Risiko durch Fahrlässigkeit oder unerwartete Ereignisse abzusichern. Da gibt es sicher viele Versicherungen die überflüssig sind, weil das Risiko gering oder der finanzielle Schaden aus einer Nichtversicherung eher gering ist. 
Aber es gibt natürlich auch Versicherungen, die sinnvoll sind, da die Kosten für den Betroffenen im Schadensfall existenzbedrohend sind und den Verursacher in den lebenslangen Ruin treiben können. Welche Versicherungen für den einzelnen sinnvoll sind, muss jeder für sich selbstkritisch feststellen. 
Wer in seiner Wohnung nur drei Fenster hat, braucht mit Sicherheit keine Glasbruchversicherung. Und für einen Kegelclubausflug nach Malle für 300,- Euronen ist eine Reiserücktrittskostenversicherung mit Sicherheit auch überflüssig. 
Aber eine Vollkaskoversicherung für ein fabrikneues Auto für 50.000 Euronen ist schon sinnvoll. Sonst hat man an der falschen Stelle gespart. Für eine 10 Jahre alte Schrottlaube macht eine Vollkasko auf der anderen Seite recht wenig Sinn. Wenn ich die alte Schüssel an einem Betonpfeiler fachgerecht um einen Meter verkürze, kommt er eben in die Schrottpresse (und ich wahrscheinlich in die Zinkkiste ).

Also mal kurz zusammengefasst, Versicherungen sind schon sinnvoll. Aber man sollte immer abwägen ob eine Versicherung für einen persönlich sinnvoll ist. 



			
				Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> Vollkasko? das Risiko trage ich selbst. OK



Sorry, aber das kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ich zahle für die Vollkasko eines fabrikneuen Autos aus einer Fabrik in Br...  ca. 500,- Euronen Jahresbeitrag. Wenn ich da die Kosten Vollkasko gegen das Risiko setze, ich kann Deine Einstellung nicht nachvollziehen ...

Verdammt nochmal, wie kommen wir jetzt von den PowerTags zu Versicherungen, sowas von OT 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern

Question_mark schrieb:


> Verdammt nochmal, wie kommen wir jetzt von den PowerTags zu Versicherungen, sowas von OT
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Question_mark



Warscheinlich hat sich der Perfektionist eine Versicherung aufschwatzen lassen die irgendwie "Power" im Namen hat


----------



## Question_mark

*Auf die Dauer hilft nur Power*

Hallo,



			
				LilaStern schrieb:
			
		

> die irgendwie "Power" im Namen hat



Naja, klingt irgendwie dynamisch und absolut international. Damit kann man natürlich genug Deppen für ein Produkt überzeugen. Come in and find out *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark

*Mach jetzt mal auf Klugscheisser*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> Power Tags sind die Anzahl der Variablen die zur Komunikation zwischen Steuerung und HMI verwendet werden.



Darf ich den Satz mal etwas ergänzen :

Power Tags sind die Anzahl der Variablen die zur Kommunikation zwischen Steuerung und HMI aufgrund der erworbenen Lizenz vom Anwender zur Kommunikation zwischen SPS und HMI verwendet werden *können*.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Darf ich den Satz mal etwas ergänzen :
> 
> Power Tags sind die Anzahl der Variablen die zur Kommunikation zwischen Steuerung und HMI aufgrund der erworbenen Lizenz vom Anwender zur Kommunikation zwischen SPS und HMI verwendet werden *können*.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Question_mark


 
du darfst doch immer 

Um jetzt einen Bezug zum Thema und Versicherungen her zustellen,
kann man sich eigentlich dagegen Versichern wenn man für ein Runtime
System zu viel oder zu wenig Powertags erworben hat?
Es kommt ja vor das man sich verkalkuliert hat oder sich größere Änderungen
ergeben haben.

Wenn ich jetzt z.b. 4096PT gekauft habe, brauche doch nur 128PT ist
das doch schon eine Menge Geld, wer zahlt mir diesen Verlust.
Gibt es da eine „Vollkasko Deppen-Versicherung“ für Konstrukteure?


----------



## Approx

wo ich gerade "Deppen-Versicherung" lese...
Eben im Netz gefunden:


> Skurrile Versicherungen
> 
> Es ist definitiv ein beruhigendes Gefühl, gegen jedes Unglück gut versichert zu sein. Man stelle sich vor, man wird Opfer einer Entführung durch Aliens, die in ihrer fliegenden Untertasse merkwürdige Experimente mit ihren menschlichen Versuchskaninchen vollziehen. Diese unangenehme Erfahrung möchte man doch zumindest entsprechend vergütet bekommen. Kein Problem! Mit der Alien-Versicherung des Versicherungsunternehmens Hullberry aus den Niederlanden ist man auch gegen diese Eventualität abgesichert. 5000 Euro Entschädigung erhält der Versicherte in diesem Fall. Kleines Problem: Um den Anspruch geltend zu machen, muss ein beglaubigtes Gutachten des zuständigen Polizeireviers vorliegen. Aber um die Demütigung, die durch das Hohngelächter unserer Freunde und Helfer ausgelöst wird, entschädigt zu bekommen, muss wohl eine weitere Versicherung abgeschlossen werden. Eine gute Idee, um das Portfolio von Hullberry noch zu erweitern. Dieses umfasst übrigens weiterhin die Luftloch-Versicherung (eine Entschädigung, wenn das Flugzeug in 6 Sekunden 3000 Meter an Höhe verliert) oder eine Bigamie-Versicherung (Entschädigung, wenn der Versicherte auf einen Bigamisten hereinfällt). Und es scheint Menschen zu geben, die diese Versicherungen tatsächlich abschließen, obwohl der Internetauftritt des Versicherungsunternehmens nicht unbedingt seriös daherkommt. Deshalb fühlte sich der Bund der Versicherten auch bemüßigt, eine Warnung auszusprechen. Denn für gewöhnlich kommt man – jawohl! – eher selten in die Situation, eine dieser Versicherungen in Anspruch nehmen zu müssen. Die Vorsitzende des Bundes der Versicherten, Lilo Blunck, nahm dann auch das böse Wort „Geldschneiderei“ in den Mund. Die Indizien sprechen dafür, dass sie Recht hat.


 
Gruß


----------



## diabolo150973

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Man kann es auch *Prozessvariablen *nennen. Aber das ist ja nicht international genug *würg




*Processvariablen*


Jetzt besser?



Gruß,

dia


----------



## Lipperlandstern

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> *Processvariablen*
> 
> 
> Jetzt besser?
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> dia




Nö.........

LINK


----------



## Perfektionist

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Warscheinlich hat sich der Perfektionist eine Versicherung aufschwatzen lassen die irgendwie "Power" im Namen hat


Ist mir wissentlich nicht passiert. Aber die ein oder andere unnötige Versicherung hat es schon in meinem Leben gegeben. "Prozessvariable" ist eine treffende Übersetzung.


Question_mark schrieb:


> Naja, klingt irgendwie dynamisch und absolut international. Damit kann man natürlich genug Deppen für ein Produkt überzeugen.


Das wollte ich irgendwie mit meinem Versicherungsvergleich ausdrücken, habe aber das Thema verfehlt. 


Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Über was du dir so alles gedanken machst





> Ideenflucht bzw. Gedankenflucht
> Das Denktempo kann, aber muss nicht erhöht sein. Dem Betroffenen gehen sehr viele Gedanken in sehr kurzer Zeit durch den Kopf, teilweise auch mehrere Gedanken gleichzeitig. Dabei sind die Assoziationen gelockert, daher sind die Gedanken sprunghaft. Die Themen werden ständig gewechselt und der Betroffene kann nicht bei einem Gedankengang bleiben. Vorkommen häufig bei Manie und auch bei Gesunden insbesondere unter Einfluss von stimulierenden psychoaktiven Substanzen, wie Alkohol, Koffein oder Amphetamin.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gedankenflucht#Ideenflucht_bzw._Gedankenflucht
Diese Denkstörung ist bei mir häufiger - mal kommt was produktives dabei raus, gestern - gemessen am Thema - Mist!


----------



## rostiger Nagel

> Vorkommen häufig bei Manie und auch bei Gesunden insbesondere unter Einfluss von stimulierenden psychoaktiven Substanzen, wie Alkohol, Koffein oder Amphetamin.


 
ich hoffe mal das bei dir nur der Koffein ist


----------

